
Chase bank is quietly adding a forced arbitration clause to some credit cards - makecheck
https://www.fastcompany.com/90357331/chase-adds-forced-arbitration-clause-to-slate-credit-cards
======
duxup
The concept that seems to justify forced arbitration is that both sides agree
to it.

A few years ago just as an experiment I went looking at the handful of mobile
providers available to me in my area.

I couldn't find one that didn't have an arbitration clause. So if I didn't
want to be a part of forced arbitration, I just couldn't have a cell phone
(well service for it) at that time.

It seems a bit absurd that the legal system is cut off from me for an entire
service that is increasingly a standard for participating in society
efficiently.

------
makecheck
I received one of these E-mails and it was incredibly shady; it was _several
pages_ long, and effectively buried in bullet point EIGHT was this change to
arbitration. And, of _course_ , the only way to opt out is via snail-mail.

